# Looking to hear updates on dogs purchased from Von Den Brookfields in New Braintree



## sj616 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,

I have seen a older post a year ago about Von Den Brookfield's german shepherds from New Braintree Massachusetts... could you please update me on your experience with Von Den Brookfield's and also your pup you picked up from them? I am thinking of purchasing a GSD pup from them and would like to hear personal experience updates and info about them.
Thank you so much!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

sj616 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen a older post a year ago about Von Den Brookfield's german shepherds from New Braintree Massachusetts... could you please update me on your experience with Von Den Brookfield's and also your pup you picked up from them? I am thinking of purchasing a GSD pup from them and would like to hear personal experience updates and info about them.
> Thank you so much!


We have a pup from Von Den Brookfield's. At our first visit,Beverley introduced us to all the dogs,about 10 in all. All females were very friendly and the 2 males were a little more aloof. We talked for about an hour and put down a deposit for a male. We basically chose the parents and got in line. It took a few months and we moved up to get a pup earlier from a different breeding. August is now 10 months old,slender and 85 pounds. I would say he's a normal,average,beautiful red/tan and black boy. Low to medium energy level,a little mischievous,average smarts,friendly with people,a little reactive to dogs but loves them when they meet. Medium ball drive,high food drive,timid with some things (vacuum,lawn mower) and not bothered at all by other things. Good health,no worrisome issues,great pet. I send Beverley pictures every month and she loves to hear it. I also have a New Skete Shepherd and they are best pals!


----------



## TTI (Feb 10, 2015)

*Healthy 7 year old from Von Den Brookfields, MA*

We have 2 German Shepherds & our female is from Beverly at Von Den Brookfields in MA.
She just turned 7 in December & is healthy, sweet, beautiful with soft fur. I spoke to many breeders prior to visiting Beverly. I rejected many just listening to them. Most importantly, if any refused to allow us to see one of the parents because of aggressive behavior we were not interested. We went there & were allowed to see both parents, choose the pup for our needs, match personality, etc.
Her awesome dad is Siegfried & Ziggy appears to be retiring as Will is now stepping in. Her mom is long retired. I was able to view them both on The PedigreeDatabase & for some reason the dams listed on Bev's website are no longer listed & I am uncertain why she only has her sires listed.
We would go back to Beverly & feel she is reputable, sensible & quite knowledgeable.
Good Luck choosing a puppy. GSD's live up to their loyal reputation.


----------



## snowshovel (May 20, 2013)

Don't know if you're talking about the post I wrote. Back then, I had the same question as you. 

Now our dog is 1 year and 1 month old. Couldn't be happier with her. 

Very smart (learned all basic commands in class that means no homework for us), 
Beautiful black/red (both my vet and trainer have their own GSD, they all said our dog is very very good-looking), 
medium energy level (can stay at home during bad weather, you know what I'm talking about. A little sick of snow now), 
very high food drive (she will try her best to understand us if we have food), 
friendly to people and kids (we have two kids at home. The dog tolerates everything whatever the kids do to her), 
average ball drive (she will be bored after about 20+ chasing), 
high herding drive (she will run side by side - just two inches away - from other dogs that is pretty annoying from other dogs point of view. ) ,
So far, very healthy (only had one diarrhea because of eating some raw rice at home). I follow Bev's recommendation on feeding exactly. She is about 70 lb now.
Different from the dog is another post, our dog is not afraid vaccum and law mower (I have a rider mower). She run around me when rode the mower. I decided to put her in crate when I use mower later just because she sometimes was too close to the mower. No bark, she just run around for fun. It's me who thought it's not safe for her. The only thing she is afraid is nail clippers. :-(
The only problem is that dog hair is everywhere. Many times, I had to pick and threw dog hairs from my plates. Nothing else...



sj616 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen a older post a year ago about Von Den Brookfield's german shepherds from New Braintree Massachusetts... could you please update me on your experience with Von Den Brookfield's and also your pup you picked up from them? I am thinking of purchasing a GSD pup from them and would like to hear personal experience updates and info about them.
> Thank you so much!


----------

